# [solved] conky  keine lua bindings

## rrbs

conky -v

Conky 1.9.0 compiled Sun Feb  1 23:50:01 CET 2015 for Linux 3.6.8-gentoo-r1 (x86_64)

hallo,

ich wuerde ger conky chronograph bei mir zum laufen bringen.

installiert habe ich conky-all . 

allerdings bekomme ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Conky: conkyrc: 54: no such configuration: 'lua_load'

Conky: conkyrc: 55: no such configuration: 'lua_draw_hook_pre'

```

die pfade stimmen und die rechte auch, allerdings scheint keine lua, kua-cairo bindung zu bestehen.

evtl. muss irgendwo dies noch enabled werden, habe aber keine ahnung wie.

```
Compiled in features:

System config file: /etc/conky/conky.conf

Package library path: /usr/lib64/conky

 X11:

  * Xdamage extension

  * XDBE (double buffer extension)

  * Xft

  * ARGB visual

 Music detection:

 General:

  * portmon

  * Curl

  * config-output

  * ncurses

```

Danke fuer eure hilfe.

gruss ralleLast edited by rrbs on Wed Feb 18, 2015 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Du musst einfach nur das USE-Flag "lua" für conky anmachen. Wenn es immer noch nicht geht brauchts vielleicht auch noch lua-cairo und/oder lua-imlib.

----------

## rrbs

hmmm.. kannst Du mir bitte sagen was ich da machen muss?

Danke.

----------

## franzf

man portage

Dort nach "package.use" suchen.

Suche geht über Eingabe von /<Suchbegriff>, also z.B. /package.use. Dann Enter drücken.

Zum nächsten Treffer einfach n drücken. Zum Vorherigen Treffer geht's mit N, also <Shift>+n.

(War etwas mehr Text als direkt die Lösung eintippen, aber man will ja helfen und nicht zu faulen Couch-Potatoes erziehen  :Wink: )

----------

## rrbs

ja klar, danke  :Wink: 

----------

## rrbs

hab "app-admin/conky -lua -lua-cairo" in /etc/portage/package.use

eingefuegt aber leider hat das nix gebracht.

was mache ich da falsch?

----------

## franzf

"-lua" deaktiviert den Support für lua.

Du willst

app-admin/conky lua lua-cairo

----------

## rrbs

ah danke, musste conky-full erstnochmal installieren dann gings

----------

## rrbs

die probleme gehen leider weiter:

```
conky -c Chronograph.conky 

Conky: llua_load: /home/ralf/Conky/LUA/v9000.lua:3: module 'imlib2' not found:

        no field package.preload['imlib2']

        no file './imlib2.lua'

        no file '/usr/share/lua/5.1/imlib2.lua'

        no file '/usr/share/lua/5.1/imlib2/init.lua'

        no file '/usr/lib64/lua/5.1/imlib2.lua'

        no file '/usr/lib64/lua/5.1/imlib2/init.lua'

        no file '/usr/share/lua/5.1/imlib2.lua'

        no file '/usr/share/lua/5.1/imlib2/init.lua'

        no file '/usr/lib64/conky/libimlib2.so'

        no file './imlib2.so'

        no file '/usr/lib64/lua/5.1/imlib2.so'

        no file '/usr/lib64/lua/5.1/imlib2.so'

        no file '/usr/lib64/lua/5.1/loadall.so'

Conky: forked to background, pid is 9090

ralf@livecd ~/Conky $ 

Conky: desktop window (2b8) is root window

Conky: window type - override

Conky: drawing to created window (0x3800002)

Conky: drawing to double buffer

Conky: llua_do_call: function conky_weather execution failed: attempt to call a nil value

```

wobei conky -v folgendes ausgibt:

```
conky -v

Conky 1.9.0 compiled Mon Feb 16 16:15:35 CET 2015 for Linux 3.6.8-gentoo-r1 (x86_64)

Compiled in features:

System config file: /etc/conky/conky.conf

Package library path: /usr/lib64/conky

 X11:

  * Xdamage extension

  * XDBE (double buffer extension)

  * Xft

  * ARGB visual

 Music detection:

 General:

  * portmon

  * Curl

  * config-output

  * Imlib2

  * ncurses

  * Lua

  Lua bindings:

   * Cairo

   * Imlib2

```

demnach imlib2 da sein sollte aber eine imlib2.lua und die anderen Files nirgendwo zu finden sind.

Habt Ihr noch nen Tip?

gruss ralle[/code]

----------

## Jean-Paul

Kannst du bitte mal die Ausgabe von  *Quote:*   

> equery u conky | grep "+"

  posten.

Und genau erklären was du gemacht hast nachdem du die USE in /etc/portage/package.use gesetzt hast ?

Was meinst du mit diesem Satz  *Quote:*   

> ... musste conky-full erstnochmal installieren ...

 

----------

## rrbs

```
equery u conky | grep "+"

Unavailable repository 'calculate' referenced by masters entry in '/var/lib/layman/rasdark/metadata/layout.conf'

Unavailable repository 'calculate' referenced by masters entry in '/var/lib/layman/rasdark/metadata/layout.conf'

Unavailable repository 'calculate' referenced by masters entry in '/var/lib/layman/rasdark/metadata/layout.conf'

+X

+curl

+ncurses

+portmon

+truetype

```

ich habe nur emerge conky-full gemacht, dann gings, sonst nix

und in der use steht:

```
app-admin/conky-full lua lua-cairo imlib

```

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ich frage deshalb, weil im Portage-Tree kein conky-full existiert (vielleicht in einem Overlay, oder in einer anderen Distri wie Sabayon)

 *eix conky wrote:*   

> [I] app-admin/conky
> 
>      Available versions:  1.9.0-r3 {X apcupsd audacious curl debug eve hddtemp imlib iostats lua lua-cairo lua-imlib math moc mpd nano-syntax ncurses nvidia +portmon rss thinkpad truetype vim-syntax weather-metar weather-xoap wifi xmms2}
> 
>      Installed versions:  1.9.0-r3(17:24:38 30.06.2014)(X imlib lua lua-cairo lua-imlib ncurses truetype wifi -apcupsd -audacious -curl -debug -eve -hddtemp -iostats -math -moc -mpd -nano-syntax -nvidia -portmon -rss -thinkpad -vim-syntax -weather-metar -weather-xoap -xmms2)
> ...

 

Wenn ich die gesetzten USE anschaue, hast du das was du willst nicht eingebaut.

Ich habe folgendes in der /etc/portage/package.use stehen  *Quote:*   

> app-admin/conky -ipv6 -portmon -mpd lua lua-cairo lua-imlib wifi imlib

 

Wenn du eingetragen hast was du willst, dann führst du ein  *Quote:*   

> emerge -vuDN @world

  aus, dann werden die nötigen Anhängigkeiten nachinstalliert. Gentoo funktioniert hier völlig anders als andere Distris.

Und dann sollte es funktionieren.

----------

## rrbs

Danke so hats gefunzt.

Aber noch etwas anderes.

Leider zieht bei mir irgendwie das nicht, was in der autostart.sh fuer die openbox steht.

----------

